# Internet explorer 8 (windows 7 )64 bit



## Bruce112 (6. November 2009)

so

mein internet explorer ist total lahm nicht beim surfen sondern zb wenn ich ne link kopiert habe und hier in forum reinkopiere.

und wenn ich den link anklicke dauert es bei mier 8 sekunden .


bei den frisch installiert windows hatte ich das nicht .

ist das bei euch auch so .


----------



## ghostadmin (6. November 2009)

Wer verwendet denn bitte so einen 0815 Browser? Man ich wär sowas von froh gewesen wenn MS den Müll endlich aus Windows wieder rausgehauen hätte. 

Und sonst muss ich sagen das der IE8 bei mir auch nur funktioniert wann er will. Manchmal ladet er die Seiten, später dann wieder nicht allerdings ne Zeit später wieder... usw.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. November 2009)

Tue dir und deinen Nerven einen Gefallen und insteliere dir den neuen Firefox 3.5 und du wirst sehen dein Leben verändert sich schlagartig zum besseren. Die Luft ist besser die Sonne heller und der Himmel blauer.....


----------



## Bruce112 (7. November 2009)

hatt sich erledigt 


also wer zufällig Kaspersky hatt ,und sich fragt wiso die surf seite langsam aufgeht ,

dann sollte er den  Add-On "Plug-Inn 2 SSV Helper" zu deaktivieren. Dann läuft alles wieder schnell und reibungslos.

davor kurz kaspersky selbst schutz ausschalten dann wieder einschalten ,


dann ist alles wieder in grünen bereich .


----------

